
Toilet Paper dispenser uses facial recognition to limit amount of TP dispensed - occamschainsaw
https://twitter.com/nehring_daniel/status/1304700742511374337
======
bediger4000
I have to ask if this isn't the wrong end of the torso to recognize? I mean
"ha ha butt recognition!" jokes aside, shouldn't it be able to dispense an
amount of toilet paper proportionate to the mess to be wiped up?

Otherwise, this just smacks of Sovietism in sheep's clothes. "Here, Taxpayer,
is the amount of TP you've been allotted! Pay homage to the market for its
ability to provide you with cleanliness!"

------
jelliclesfarm
i love this idea..altho' i imagine toilet paper is just to test the concept.
this can be applied to a whole other lot of resources from the commons that
are disproportionately appropriated by only certain people.

i am not there yet where there is actual denial of use(it depends..i mean,
nothing is GOLD at this point), but its a good way to track per person usage.

having said that, i wouldnt be surprised if 100-200 years from now, when fresh
water is rationed(guaranteed), this kind of tech is used to measure units
allocated per person. i'd also like to imagine that this would be in a future
where everything is free. like water, food and all shareable resources from
the commons.

~~~
salawat
Pervasive automated measuring for the purposes of Denial-of-Access is an
attack, and is a path best walked carefully, or better yet, never trod close
enough to to have to worry about it.

Furthermore, of all things, toilet paper? You're going to unilaterally leave
someone in a position to not be able to clean up after visiting the toilet?
This is a great way to not make friends. If your threat model involves people
walking off with toilet paper putting a meaningful dent in your OP-ex, I'm
fairly sure you have much bigger issues currently, and definitely will once
people really start getting sour and vandalizing your bathrooms/ridiculously
expensive dispensers.

And a final point: You can't take back biometrics, and if you've got a
functional setup to do this, you're one step away from either implementing
something actively harmful to society at large, or a bonanza target for those
looking to get their hands on someone else's biometrics. There are some things
that just aren't worth doing this is one them.

